

Ask YC: What do you think of Boulder Colorado as a startup hub? - deltapoint

What are the highlights of Boulder Colorado as a startup hub?
======
noodle
its a good environment. much better than most. i know a few people working on
startups there. there's VC and incubators there, as well as a tech sector.

